# Bachmann engine on DCC



## farmhawk (Jun 15, 2014)

I recently rejoined the hobby a couple of years ago after a 30 year break. Last month I in stalled my first DCC system (NCE PowerCab) on my modest sized layout. After converting my old Athearn Blue box to DCC, I decided to buy a Bachmann GP9 with DCC on Board. My re-powered Athearns run great they start moving at setting 2 and accelerate nicely. The Bachmann's motor starts to growl at setting 1 but doesn't start moving until setting 7 or 8. The Bachmann instructions state you can set CV2 from 0-31 but nothing happens to change the response. It does not seem to support CV5 or 6. My question: will changing the factory decoder to another with more programming capabilities change the motor response or do I have to live with the slow respose on this engine? Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

_"My question: will changing the factory decoder to another with more programming capabilities change the motor response or do I have to live with the slow respose on this engine?"_

_Disclaimer:_
I don't currently own any Bachmann engines with factory-equipped dcc.

However, I've read numerous posts from others who said that the factory dcc decoders aren't the best, and that performance can be significantly improved by switching to a 3rd-party decoder.

I understand that NCE makes a decoder that is intended to be a replacement for Bachmann factory decoders:
NCE P2KSR
(Again, I'm just passing along info I've archived into my own records).
Other decoder makers may offer something as well.

EDIT:
Here's a post (from someone else) that I also found in my archives:
====
Originally Posted by deedub35 View Post
I play around with CV2 - starting speed, CV6 - mid speed, CV5 - top speed, CV3 - forward momentum, and CV4 - reverse momentum.

I adjust CV2 so the loco starts crawling at throttle start.

I adjust CV5 so that I get the max speed I desire - max value is 255 or 100% which is way to fast and not prototypical.

I then input the average of the 2 into CV6.

My momentum values are usually at 2.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In addition to the good advice regarding Bachmann's
decoder, there is also the possibility that the loco was
sitting on the shelf for quite a while. As a result the
lube in the trucks could have gelled. This could cause
poor acceleration.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.Albert's "old" information is spot on. A DC motor doesn't move until it's receiving enough voltage to overcome the friction in the drive train. So what you need to do is increase the "Starting Voltage" CV (CV2) so that in speed step 1 (the lowest setting) that's how much juice the decoder is sending to the motor. Old DC locos often needed to have the rheostat halfway up before they moved. Same here. So if it currently starts moving as step 7 or 8 (assuming 28 steps), try setting the CV at 1/3 of it's max value (255?), and then tweak it from there. I can dial in all of my locos to a dead crawl in Speed Step 1, with a little work.

Definitely try that before you switch out the decoder. And a clean and lube can really help too.

BUT all that said, I'm not a big fan of Bachmann's decoders.


----------



## farmhawk (Jun 15, 2014)

I had lubed the engine soon after I got it back in Feb., so that shouldn't be an issue. I did play around with setting CV02 to 85 and no change, so I went up from there. I currently have CV02 set at 150 and it will barely start moving at speed step 5, so do I keep going up until I eliminate the speed table altogether or would a different decoder change anything? I don't know enough about these things yet but I am trying to learn. Thanks for any info in advance! BTW I started setting my momentum at 2 and really like the way the engine responds.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

farmhawk said:


> I had lubed the engine soon after I got it back in Feb., so that shouldn't be an issue. I did play around with setting CV02 to 85 and no change, so I went up from there. I currently have CV02 set at 150 and it will barely start moving at speed step 5, so do I keep going up until I eliminate the speed table altogether or would a different decoder change anything? I don't know enough about these things yet but I am trying to learn. Thanks for any info in advance! BTW I started setting my momentum at 2 and really like the way the engine responds.


Start Voltage (CV2) shouldn't affect your speed table. The max value of the CV does not necessarily mean that you are applying full track voltage to the motor. Keep increasing CV02 until the loco just crawls in speed step 1.

However, I have never had to set start voltage that high. I doubt it's the decoder; sounds like there is an awful lot of friction in there somewhere. If the decoder is plug and play, you can try swapping it out and see if that helps. Defective happens.


----------



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

I had a similar experience with a new Bachmann 2-8-0 Consolidation with DCC Onboard. With the Bachmann decoder the engine would no start moving until speed step 12. Swapped it out to a WOW101 sound decoder and now creeps along at speed step 1. 

Jim


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am working on a Bachmann 0-6-0 project. The factory decoder is really not worth messing around with. I would recommend getting a decent decoder (the 0-6-0 got a Digitrax DZ123 and it works fine) and replace the decoder. Bachmann's SoundValue locomotives use a no-frills Soundtraxx decoder (last I knew anyway) and they work pretty good. The DCC On Board locomotives you can pretty well count on having to replace the decoder. Since you've done an Athearn BB loco, it will be no problemo!


----------



## farmhawk (Jun 15, 2014)

I did order a new decoder, I will follow up with how it worka.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

farmhawk said:


> ... I currently have CV02 set at 150 and it will barely start moving at speed step 5, so do I keep going up until I eliminate the speed table altogether or would a different decoder change anything?
> …


I own one Bachmann Spectrum 4-8-2, which is an older locomotive that probably sat on a shelf somewhere for about 8 years before I purchased it. To a locomotive, all my other various brands of diesels and steamers take a programmed value in CV02 up to 25 or so to get the driving wheels to start to turn at speed step "01". (BTW, that is how you set CV02 correctly; you apply a single speed step to the throttle with the correct address acquired on it, and then enter the correct programming mode [Ops, or on the main, not 'paged' or 'broadcast'], before running up through the values until the locomotive gives its first jerk. You want it only at that point because warmer drivetrains, run for a few minutes, will take LESS voltage than your programmed start voltage to get underway, and that first speed step will set the locomotive moving in a way you might not like it to do, especially switchers).

My Bachmann 4-8-2 is an exception. It is currently set at 45 or so. Looking back, I should probably take the thing apart and replace the lubes in the drivetrain. However, reading in forums over the years, Bachmann drives seem to benefit from a few hours of running-in, after which they become very solid and pleasing runners. The Mountain was highly rated by their users, so I snagged 'bout the last one available at trainworld.


----------



## farmhawk (Jun 15, 2014)

Just a follow up, I finally installed a new decoder in my Bachmann GP9 and it works like a charm!! CV02 set at 3 and the engine moves at speed step 1. Very happy. Thank You


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Which decoder did you use?


----------



## farmhawk (Jun 15, 2014)

ESU Lokpilot Micro V4.0


----------

